# palafox pier



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

Woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't sleep, so i decided to run out to downtown to try my luck for maybe some reds or a stray king around daylight but had no such luck not even a bite ... i had crabs,shrimp,cut bait and live baits even tried throwing artificial's around and nothing it was completely dead out there all morning finally left around 10:30 and got stuck waiting for all the marathon people to get out of the way. Still ended up being a beautiful peaceful morning . Man its been a tough year for fishing. Idk if anyone else has had a slow season too or what but damn its getting rediculous out there i dont have a bpat but im hitting spots that have produced lots of good sized fish over the years and all ive caught is a few rat reds and more sailcat than i can shake a stick at but i would like to know where i could go fish from the beach or shoreline near a reef or somewhere id have a better chance of catching some bigger better fish . Any tips?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Try around the artificial reefs at the beach.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*spots*

i would fish around the baseball park before i fish the palofox Pinfish nursery. we used to sneak in the areas that they have now opened up to the public. there is a 24 hour nice bathroom at the ballpark, lots of light. i do most of my beach fishing at chicken bone beach and in the sound across from chicken bone beach, ileave the and go flounder fishing at wave runners. the most disgusting place to try and fish is that new fishing pier which i consider a waste of money and that whole thing smells of urine and other disgusting things, well hope this helps. sorry for the rant:thumbup:


----------



## Gators (May 16, 2013)

Did you by any chance see anyone catch ribbonfish or try to catch them (glow sticks attached to fishing line)?


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and tips guys i never fish 3mb that place is disgusting however that ball park has always produced some nice specks reds and flounder for me in the past i just never thought of going there recently. Maybe im just going at the wrong times? Usually early morning produces decent fishing but i was looking on the kayak part of the forum and piers n bridges n alot of people were havibg a slow day yesterday. Im gonna try hitting the beach in the later part of the afternoon next time im off. Chicjen bone beach was a favorite of mine for whiting but if you want to get your bait out you have to wade out into the water a good ways just to get it out past the drop off out there and thats a long walk down through the sand with all of my fishing gear from that parking lot at the old boat ramp . I also dont know of any artificial reefs to hit i know pickens has a few and theres one out by parking lot H in potofino but that one is dead as can be from what all the divers tell me every time ive went never caught anything. If someone would like to gear up n go fishing with me n show me a few spots that would be awesome hell ill even buy the bait n beer for gratitude lol js i want to get on some real fish


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

All i saw was a bunch of guys getting drunk and catching a few white trout and pinfish all mornin


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

thecalmbeforethestorm said:


> Thanks for the advice and tips guys i never fish 3mb that place is disgusting however that ball park has always produced some nice specks reds and flounder for me in the past i just never thought of going there recently. Maybe im just going at the wrong times? Usually early morning produces decent fishing but i was looking on the kayak part of the forum and piers n bridges n alot of people were havibg a slow day yesterday. Im gonna try hitting the beach in the later part of the afternoon next time im off. Chicjen bone beach was a favorite of mine for whiting but if you want to get your bait out you have to wade out into the water a good ways just to get it out past the drop off out there and thats a long walk down through the sand with all of my fishing gear from that parking lot at the old boat ramp . I also dont know of any artificial reefs to hit i know pickens has a few and theres one out by parking lot H in potofino but that one is dead as can be from what all the divers tell me every time ive went never caught anything. If someone would like to gear up n go fishing with me n show me a few spots that would be awesome hell ill even buy the bait n beer for gratitude lol js i want to get on some real fish


You're gonna need a boat...but if i were fishing piers and bridges id go to bob sikes or the Pensacola beach peir....many more species at those places..also ft pickens pier and jetties are good too...


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

thecalmbeforethestorm said:


> Woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't sleep, so i decided to run out to downtown to try my luck for maybe some reds or a stray king around daylight but had no such luck not even a bite ... i had crabs,shrimp,cut bait and live baits even tried throwing artificial's around and nothing it was completely dead out there all morning finally left around 10:30 and got stuck waiting for all the marathon people to get out of the way. Still ended up being a beautiful peaceful morning . Man its been a tough year for fishing. Idk if anyone else has had a slow season too or what but damn its getting rediculous out there i dont have a bpat but im hitting spots that have produced lots of good sized fish over the years and all ive caught is a few rat reds and more sailcat than i can shake a stick at but i would like to know where i could go fish from the beach or shoreline near a reef or somewhere id have a better chance of catching some bigger better fish . Any tips?


Its been a while but use to at the beginning of Palofox pier right by the parking lot where all the kids have the car shows sometimes. If you stand at the wall facing toward the canal ( what I call it) and the open water. If you would walk to the left side near the pipeline where all the rocks are, there use to be specks at night on those lights. But I have been fishing the flats lately at Pensacola beach and Johnson beach. Sorry if the description didnt make sense haha


----------



## Scottyg (Jan 21, 2010)

*Fish Time Fishing Charters-Fishing Guide Service*

Try Pensacola Beach on the bay side down by the Ft Pickens Entrance in between the last Condos and the new snorkel site. Not sure if you can fish there but if you can. I have been chasing the Big Bulls Reds all around that area and maybe you might get a flounder also. Its a lot easier to find fish if you are wading,kayaking, or boating. If you are interested in a charter to catch some big bulls reds. Give me a shout.
Facebook.com/fishtimefishingcharters
Fishtime.simdif.com


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

Preciate all the insite guys youve been very helpful


----------

